# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  8 апреля – Международный день цыган

## ser72gy

Возможно кому-нибудь пригодится. АВТОР НЕИЗВЕСТЕН

Цыгане

(Появляются 2 ведущих: мальчик и девочка)
1 вед. 
У этой нации нет территории-
Они рассеяны по всей Земле.
Но песни звонкие вошли в историю
И поселились в каждой голове.

2 вед.
Пёстрые юбки, жгучие танцы,
Ты тоже полюбишь песни цыганские.
Народ своенравный, свободный и вольный,
Живёт так, как хочет и этим доволен!

1 вед.
Кочует везде, кочует повсюду…
Найти нелегко этот вольный народ
Но 8 апреля в необычный год
Произошло небывалое чудо…

2 вед.
Увидел Петя чудный сон,
Как будто степь и ночь кругом.
Вокруг костра необычные люди,
Познакомиться с ними нелишним будет.

Сценка
(У костра сидят цыгане и поют песню из к/ф «Неуловимые мстители»).

Петя (удивлённо):
Здравствуйте, люди добрые!
Я – Петя! А кто вы?

Ц.:
Вечер добрый, пшалоро!
А мы – цыгане!
Слыхал про нас?

Петя:
Слышал. А ещё я знаю, что:
Ваши семьи кочевые 
В  пустынях не спаслись от бед,
И всюду страсти роковые,
И от судеб защиты нет!

Ц.:
Ой, да что ты знаешь про нашу судьбу!

Вы иные; без пёстрых и скудных пожиток,
Без колоды, снующей в проворных руках,
Без костров, без кнутов, без коней и кибиток,
Вы в нейлоновых кофтах и модных плащах.

Вы иные, хоть больше, наверное, внешне.
Ведь куда б ни вели   вас другие пути,
Всё равно вам на этой земле многогрешной
От гитар и песен наших не уйти!

Ц.:
Садись-ка с нами к костру, а мы о себе расскажем…

Сегодня, у нас, цыган, день особенный:
8 апреля 1971 года в Лондоне состоялся первый Всемирный цыганский конгресс.
День 8 апреля – Международный день цыган. 

У нас даже есть свой герб, на котором изображено КОЛЕСО, как символ вечной дороги цыган.

Вместо герба цыгане используют ряд узнаваемых символов: колесо кибитки, подкову, колоду карт.

(Звучит песня «Традас барэ дромэнца» (Цыганская подкова) Все цыгане танцуют).

Общее происхождение цыган ведётся из Индии. До конца непонятно, почему они покинули страну. В Россию цыгане пришли более 300 лет назад. Они получили разрешение проживать здесь и заниматься торговлей, коневодством, гаданием, пением и танцами.

Большинство цыган называют себя рома, что  означает «человек». 

Женский наряд состоит из юбки и блузки с длинным рукавом, а шаль цыганке необходима, так как она согревает не только ее, но и ребенка, которого привязывают у груди полотенцем через плечо и поверх закрывают концами шали.

Цыгане обычно серьёзно относятся к воспитанию детей, а дети, в свою очередь, опекают своих престарелых родителей. 

Цыгане очень любят украшения из золота. Мужчины носят перстни, а женщины – кольца, браслеты и серьги. 

Все мужчины влюблены в лошадей. Перстень с изображением конской головы – достойное украшение для цыгана. Если нельзя иметь собственную лошадь, то возможно выковать её изображение на воротах дома или коллекционировать фигурки этих животных.

Петя:
А почему у этого мужчины серьга в ухе?

Ц.:
А означает это, что я – единственный сын в семье!

Петя:
Ой, надо же, как интересно! Как мне у вас нравится! 

Ц.:
Ещё бы, цыгане – очень гостеприимная нация, ты можешь прогостить, сколько захочешь, пока сам не решишь уехать.

Ц.:
Всё в нас диковинно и странно:
Одежда, нравы и язык,
И местный житель, цыган встречая,
Пугаться вечно нас привык.

Ромалэ также сторонились
Всех, кто обидеть был готов,
И на окраинах селились
Сёл, деревень и городов.

Про нас плохое говорили,
И, весь народ не пожалев,
Цыган к изгнанию толкнули
Судьба или соседей гнев.

Петя:
Почему вас так боятся и отовсюду гонят?

Ц.: 
Послушай-ка легенду:
Бог полюбил цыган за их таланты и веселье. Цыгане понравились Богу, и он подарил им для жизни целый мир. Вот поэтому цыгане и не живут долго на одном месте. цыган можно встретить в любой стране и практически в любом городе.
Но людям чуждо наше поведение, обычаи, традиции. Люди ждут от нас чего-то плохого, гонят от себя.

Но трудности навек сплотили 
Цыган огромную семью,
Почтенью к старшим научили
И дар предвиденья открыли,
Цыганка кормит всю родню…

Петя:
А какая же цыганка без гаданий?
Скажи, не тая, всё, что было и будет, и есть у меня…

Ц-ка:
Уберу-ка из колоды карты чёрной масти,
Посижу да нагадаю нам немного счастья.
Дай мне ладошку… я погадаю,
Где по прямой, а где поворот,
Где тебя любимая ждёт.
Всё на ладони увижу, не скрою,
Радости вижу… тебе их открою.
Всё на ладошке твоей разгляжу,
Только про беды тебе не скажу,
Пусть не страшит тебя жизни кривая,
Жизнь – она разная… добрая… злая…
Только не бойся по жизни вперёд!
Дай мне ладошку… ладошка не врёт!

(Гадает. Звучит  песня «Три линии)

Ц.: 
Музыка и цыгане неразделимы.
Как цыгане поют – передать невозможно.
Да и есть ли на свете такие слова?!
То с надрывной тоскою, томно и тревожно,
То с весельем таким, что хоть с плеч голова!

Танец.

----------


## валерия-нка

Cергей а почему ты про цыган написал

----------

